# Goldstock - MikaTallulah and Buddy



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of 2 of our members taken at Goldstock Camp, golden retriever rescue fundraiser!!

Look in the middle of this picture. You will see a woman with a black shirt standing with her golden wearing red. Buddy was dressed as summertime Santa! (to their left is Leif - momtoMax's son, and Max! as a lion and liontamer)












Buddy is dark red, Max is lighter. Good friends!






























Buddy, Mika, Leif, and Max





















Mika and Buddy!










Buddy the red wading dog!











Mika washing the sand off Buddy.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

what fun this looks like it was...great photos of the babies


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting these pics. I love them!

My fave is the one with him in the water! We worked so hard to get him confident enough to swim. Plus look no leash. He was off leash at least 75% of the time. Meal time he had to be leashed. Once a table surfer always a table surfer! Buddy loved hanging out with Max and Lief.


We have to get together before Goldstock next year!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Leif is getting so big! How old is he now?


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

inge said:


> Leif is getting so big! How old is he now?


 

He's 11 and in 6th grade  Next year is high school! I wish he could stay small forever. Thanks for asking


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

Thank you so MUCH for the great group picture and for the great pics of your handsome boy, Leif, and those of Max, Mika and Buddy!
Looks like everyone had a REALLY FUN TIME!!

Mika

It is amazing how much your Buddy looks like my Tucker!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Here are some pics of 2 of our members taken at Goldstock Camp, golden retriever rescue fundraiser!!
> 
> Look in the middle of this picture. You will see a woman with a black shirt standing with her golden wearing red. Buddy was dressed as summertime Santa! (to their left is Leif - momtoMax's son, and Max! as a lion and liontamer)
> 
> ...


I am in the first picture with my husband and two Golden Retrievers.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I really, _really_ like Buddy's coloring. Great pictures!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

They are BOTH beautiful dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> I am in the first picture with my husband and two Golden Retrievers.


Right lower hand corner right? "A Gentleman and His Lady!"


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kwhit said:


> I really, _really_ like Buddy's coloring. Great pictures!


Buddy is a handsome guy. Of course I am very bias!

Max is a cutie himself- Inside and out!

Lief is a great young man 

Jen is so nice and easy to get a long with.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Right lower hand corner right? "A Gentleman and His Lady!"


Right. My husband is next to me and another lady.
I had these outfits in mind for a wedding that was supposed to take place. Never got around to getting Chloe a dress.


----------

